# Location Of Rules



## mogie (Jun 29, 2007)

Could someone please tell me where is a list of rules, bylaws, or whatever you want to call them for this site. I can't find them.

You know what is permitted and what isn't. It would be nice to know what I can and can't do so I don't get kicked off of here.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 29, 2007)

You guys/girls are killing me with all this talk of being banned......LMAO


----------



## mogie (Jun 29, 2007)

Another site posts this "Admin reserves the right to remove posts that involve drug trafficking or are insulting or provocative."


Are there any special codes/tags I can use to format my posts?
What is email notification?
What are smilies?
Code Buttons and Clickable Smilies
How do I create and vote in polls?
What Are Attachments?
What are message icons?
Can I edit my own posts?
What Are Moderators?
Why have some of the words in my post been blanked?
 This is helpful. Explains in detail the what and why. Anyone can at their leisure explore this.


----------



## mogie (Jun 29, 2007)

This is another set of rules.

By using these Forums, you agree to the following: 


You must be at least 18 years of age or older to register at The Medical Garden, Inc. Forums. Should a younger age be revealed on the forums the underage member will be immediately banned. 

You will not post any material that is knowingly false, misleading, or inaccurate. 

You will not behave in an abusive and/or hateful manner, and will not harass, threaten, nor attack anyone or any group. There will be no racially, sexually or physically abusive or inciteful language tolerated. Any abusive comments made by members will be removed by the Moderating staff and the user issued with a warning or banned, as deemed appropriate by the Moderating staff. No personal attacks on other members will be tolerated. If you question someone, it must be done in a reasonable and semi-friendly manner. Violating this rule will be grounds for suspension and/or permanent removal from the board. 

The use of profanity in our forums is strongly frowned upon however we do not engage in censorship. Excessive use profanity will result in warning and eventual banning. We will not allow any post with language or content that is obscene, sexually oriented, or sexually suggestive nor links to sites that contain such content. 

You will respect other people's right to personal privacy and will not post any other person's identifying information (including their names, contact information, and any other relevant information including Private Message contents) within the forum but your own. 

You will not use these forums to violate any laws. The use of The Medical Garden, Inc. is intended for any legal age persons who have an interest in learning the benefits of and how to cultivate herbs and flowers for medicinal use. The Medical Garden, Inc. forums contain a vast amount of information on the cultivation of Marijuana as well as other herbs and flowers and that information is freely available for all to use for research, educational and entertainment purposes. Please feel free to copy and redistribute any information found on The Medical Garden, Inc. website. The Medical Garden, Inc. data & information is intended to be use for further education and research. 

You will not to impersonate any person or entity, forge headers or otherwise manipulate identifiers in order to disguise the origin of any posting, nor collect or store personal data about other users of The Medical Garden, Inc. forums. 

You will not use these Forums for the purposes of sharing or distributing Marijuana, Marijuana Seeds, Clones, cultivation equipment, or other information or products that could cause harm to The Medical Garden, Inc. 

You will not post advertisements, chain letters, pyramid schemes, or solicitations, all of which are inappropriate and prohibited in The Medical Garden, Inc. Forums. This includes any solicitations to buy or sell a product or service of any kind. 

You will not post messages that are clearly outside of the stated topic of any Forums nor disrupt a forum by deliberately posting repeated irrelevant messages or copies of identical messages (also known as "flooding"). Spam - wasteful comments and posts, as judged by our moderators, will be removed and the member warned or banned. 

You will not attempt to access any protected sections of The Medical Garden, Inc. website or Forums, nor make use of any hacks, cracks, bug exploits, etc. to bypass or modify the features of the forum software at any Global Sativa Corporation website. 

You will, if asked by a representative of the Forums, cease posting any content, and/or links to content, deemed inappropriate by the staff of the Forums. 

Do not ask or apply to become a moderator. These positions are appointed after careful consideration by the forum owner/operator, Rick Garcia, CEO Global Sativa Corporation. 

The Medical Garden, Inc. Forums are not public domain and membership can be withdrawn by the board owner at any time for any reason. The moderators reserve the right to refuse or delete any message for any reason. 

At all times, you remain solely responsible for anything found within your posts and agree to indemnify and hold Global Sativa Corporation, The Medical Garden, Inc. and its subsidiaries, affiliates, officers, agents, co-branders or other partners, and employees, harmless from any claim or demand, including reasonable attorneys' fees, made by any third party due to or arising out of any material you submit, post to or transmit through The Medical Garden, Inc. Forums, your use of the Forums, your connection to the Forums, your violation of the AUP, legal notice, or privacy policy, or your violation of the rights of another. 

These Forums do not and cannot review all of the content of every message posted and do not accept responsibility for the contents of any messages. We reserve the right to delete any message in our Forums for any reason whatsoever. Should you continue to post messages that violate the rules of the Forums, your account may be terminated, your access to the Forums may be banned, and your service provider(s) may be contacted about your behavior. Furthermore, we expressly reserve our rights under United States law to take any other actions we deem necessary. 

The Medical Garden, Inc. also reserves the right to disclose user information when required by law or to comply with a legal process served on The Medical Garden, Inc., or to protect and defend the rights or property of The Medical Garden, Inc. network of sites, or visitors to The Medical Garden, Inc.

"Premium Members" subscription service fees are non-refundable, even if a user's account is banned from accessing the forum due to violation of any the above rules or any guidelines in the Terms of Service. 

If you agree to our Acceptable Use Policy above feel free to continue. However, if you do not agree with any of our policies please do not join our community. The Medical Garden, Inc. is a legal, non-profit organization trying to assist those who could use our assistance.


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jun 30, 2007)

thats helpful mogie nice 1!!!


----------



## Roseman (Jun 30, 2007)

Mogie,
I so admire and respect you for your maturity and knowledge. You're such a great asset to Rollitup.org

I hope you can LOBBY or Persuade Rollitup to post some rules, and I vote for these for sure. They should be acceptable to all of us adults.
I get PMs from Newbies asking me about the profanity, fights, name calling and arguements. It is just not good for our community. We need to govern ourselves with love and peace and co-operation. 

Back in the 60s and 70's, we, Hippies and Freaks, we lobbied for legalization of pot. We all had the responsibility of showing the world that we were peaceful when we were stoned, and we were not violent in our behavior. Very rarely you would hear about someone who said they smoked a J and robbed a bank or did a violent deed. We spread the word then that Pot made you peaceful, quiete, calm, loving, law-abiding, and promoted brotherhood and sisterhood. We wanted everyone to know being high on pot was a good thing. 
What happened? 
It just amazes me to see violent fighting rednecks and ignorant hillbillies smoking pot these days. It just amamzes me, and makes no sense. 

Rodney King said it best.

Peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2007)

overgrow the government, not each other. peace.


----------



## mogie (Jun 30, 2007)

I especially like what grass city does. They have it does anyone with a question can click on a link and get the answer. One of the first posts and it dealt with more tech stuff. Hint hint 

But we need some type of written rule. The rules should be set not open for personal interrupation. That is how trouble starts. 

I see the staff hasn't touched this one yet. They either don't want to be like the other sites or are just too blind to see the need to rules. Every large club/group/organization whatever that I have belonged to has had a set of bylaws, rules of operation except this one.


----------



## phr33k (Jul 18, 2007)

mogie said:


> I especially like what grass city does. They have it does anyone with a question can click on a link and get the answer. One of the first posts and it dealt with more tech stuff. Hint hint
> 
> But we need some type of written rule. The rules should be set not open for personal interrupation. That is how trouble starts.
> 
> I see the staff hasn't touched this one yet. They either don't want to be like the other sites or are just too blind to see the need to rules. Every large club/group/organization whatever that I have belonged to has had a set of bylaws, rules of operation except this one.


Yeah I understand what your saying mogie. I haven't been on this site for long and I was a member at grasscity for a little bit, but when I first joined I looked for the set of rules, couldn't find them. I just figured they would be close to everyone else's rules and where basically self explanatory, like no swearing, no talk about drug trafficing, no flaming ect. I'm actually really suprised we don't have these rules written down somewhere where everyone can see them.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, besides the rules that were stated about insulting members/sponsors... 18+, no spammers/selling products. Other than that its pretty much whatever goes. Basically insulting members is the only thing we need to worry about. Oh yeah, dont call Widow Maker a douche.


----------



## phr33k (Jul 18, 2007)

Sounds good to me Widow Maker.


----------



## Trashed (Aug 15, 2008)

On another forum site, I got a nasty little mesage from an admin member, saying that bumping ( their words,) "Ancient" posts was in very poor form. I'm asking this: If i post a reply to a post in a forum here, will I be jumped on because it happened to be an OLD post, but one that still was relevant enough to read and learn from? Wasn't trying to bump anything, and on another site they encourage it if for no other reason than to keep good information near the top so others may find it. I don't go around replying to just old posts. Just asking here before someone gets knee deep in my derrierre and such.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2008)

Trashed said:


> On another forum site, I got a nasty little mesage from an admin member, saying that bumping ( their words,) "Ancient" posts was in very poor form. I'm asking this: If i post a reply to a post in a forum here, will I be jumped on because it happened to be an OLD post, but one that still was relevant enough to read and learn from? Wasn't trying to bump anything, and on another site they encourage it if for no other reason than to keep good information near the top so others may find it. I don't go around replying to just old posts. Just asking here before someone gets knee deep in my derrierre and such.


As long as the thread is still open and your reply is relevant, it's all good in my eyes.


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 15, 2008)

Trashed said:


> On another forum site, I got a nasty little mesage from an admin member, saying that bumping ( their words,) "Ancient" posts was in very poor form. I'm asking this: If i post a reply to a post in a forum here, will I be jumped on because it happened to be an OLD post, but one that still was relevant enough to read and learn from? Wasn't trying to bump anything, and on another site they encourage it if for no other reason than to keep good information near the top so others may find it. I don't go around replying to just old posts. Just asking here before someone gets knee deep in my derrierre and such.




LOL.... well you just bumped a year old thread.... but we promise not to tar and feather ya 

Seriously though... old threads get bumped... that's the nature of forum with the ability to search.... old threads are meant to be found. Seems silly to get pissed at someone over bumping an old thread. Folks here usually aren't that uptight


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2008)

if they are so pissy about their old threads why don't they just close them?


----------



## Trashed (Aug 16, 2008)

Appreciate the help and all here.  I''l try not to bump really old ones anyway, just need to watch the dates a little and such. Also I'll try not to cuss too much either. IRL I do sometimes and try to watch it. Ya'll take care.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 16, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> LOL.... well you just bumped a year old thread.... but we promise not to tar and feather ya
> 
> Seriously though... old threads get bumped... that's the nature of forum with the ability to search.... old threads are meant to be found. Seems silly to get pissed at someone over bumping an old thread. Folks here usually aren't that uptight





Trashed said:


> Appreciate the help and all here.  I''l try not to bump really old ones anyway, just need to watch the dates a little and such. Also I'll try not to cuss too much either. IRL I do sometimes and try to watch it. Ya'll take care.


Thats it....you're banned........


----------



## bonz (Aug 16, 2008)

that is our biggest problem here besides to many visitors cloging the line.
to many mouthy kids or adults in some cases whinning back and forth and wasting space. in the last few days i have had so many personal attacks it makes me sick.
i usualy just walk away from the thread and leave the poor guy hangin that i was trying to help out. but a new me it`s time to fight back and save this forum. it could be so much better
i` am not slaming this site, i do like it for the most part but out of the 3 sites i use this one has the least control over these issue, oh well.
just hope i dont get booted for defending myself now. i`d rather leave on my own


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Once I am finished doing the migration I will be posting the full rule set, once posted these will be strictly enforced. Time to get this forum moving in the right direction.


----------



## bonz (Aug 19, 2008)

awesome, we need it.


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 19, 2008)

The rules can be found here: https://www.rollitup.org/support/100827-rules-new-post.html

Follow em!


----------

